# The Story of Perry



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wanted to tell the story of Perry! 

My mom said if I get my tooth out then I get a betta. I never taken care of anything before so I said yes! Mom said bettas don't need much space and I said I found that bettas need 2.5 gallons!! I couldn't get I couldn't get the tooth out so I had a dentist get it out. :blueshake: It hurt!! And at June 5, 2012 I went to Petco and got a little tiny betta. I named it Betty.I put Betty in a .2 gallon. I thought the Betty was a boy. Later, I did research and found out that Betty was a Veiltail. After more research I found out Betty was a girl!! And a few weeks later I renamed Betty to Perry. Then I put Perry in a 1/2 gallon. I kept begging mom to get a bigger tank for Perry so she got a 1.5 gallon. :-( I can't use it until Christmas. I'll be back for more updates!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry is a great Betta.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Perry is a great Betta.


Yes, she is. She is very pretty as well.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

She's great. What tail type is she?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Veil tail.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:lol: ChoclateBetta is answering all the questions. I really don't mind.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry is watching us.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How? She doesn't have a video cam or she's not Santa! We call Santa a stalker.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Shes santas elf.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She needs little elf ears


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you edit her as an elf?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think so but I'll try.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't but I did Santa:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats adorible.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Perry got her new tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would get rid of the Plastic plant.I would grow some semi aquatic plants in the filter. Live plants are beatiful too. Like decorationg Driftwood.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't. Mom's rules. :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats against the rules?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

No throwing stuff away if it's in perfect condition.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Perry looks very happy in her new home. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

She is. But she got overfed so I don't think she's happy now. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124289


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Alittle live plants is a Bettas love.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a few would look nice. They help with water too.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I know. I've heard.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I aam willing to help with selection. Java Moss is great.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Java moss? I'll try.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry will love to hide in it.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I see a picture of it? And how big will it grow to?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...V0gGd0oGwAg&ved=0CDkQBSgA&biw=320&bih=504#p=0


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't I have to get a bigger tank? And s-sorry you got banned. It's PERMANENT!!!!!!!


----------

